# رحلة الى الاقصر واسوان ... تقرير متكامل بالتفاصيل والصور والفيديو والاسعار (الجزء التالت)



## مصطفى-حسن (12 أبريل 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

دة الجزء التالت بتاع رحلتى للاقصر واسوان ولو انت متابع يبقى كمل قراية علطول 

لكن لو انت مش متابع يبقى دة رابط الجزء الاول وكنت بتكلم فية بالصور والفيديو عن الطريق من العاشر من رمضان  للاقصر ووصفة والخدمات علية وعن اسعار الفنادق ومستوياتها وزيارة لمعبد الكرنك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=258617

ودة رابط الجزء التانى وكنت بتكلم فية بالصور والفيديو عن زيارة لوادى الملوك بالبر الغربى وعن روعة و جمال الهندسة المعمارية الفرعونية اللى اتعملت فى بطن الجبل على عمق 100 طابق تحت سطح الارض بزاوية ميل 33 درجة تقريبا فى مقابر وادى الملوك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=258890

ونبدا الجزء التالت وهو زيارة لمعبد الاقصر اللى فى قلب مدينة الاقصر فى البر الشرقى

ودى معلومات كاملة عن المعبد

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/معبد_الأقصر

وانا هحاول اتناول الموضوع وكانة رحلة عبر الزمن للمعبد
الاول دة فيديو 3Dمدتة دقيقة  وهو فيديو تخيلى للمعبد وقت بناءة ضرورى جدا تتفرج علية عشان تتخيل وتعرف شكل المعبد كان عامل ازاى وقت بناءة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=S67pK45JHYg



مبدئيا المعبد موجود فى وسط البلد يعنى مش محتاج مواصلات وتذكرة دخولة على ما اذكر كانت 3ج
ومواعيدة من 8 صباحا الى 9 مساء

والصور اللى جاية بالترتيب كتالى

الاولى صورة تخيليلة من اعلى للمعبد وقت بناءة ايام الفراعنة
التانية صورة تخيلية لواجهة المعبد وقت بناءة
التالتة صورة حقيقية لواجهة المعبد التقطت 1880 تقريبا
الرابعة صورة حقيقية لواجهة المعبدفى بداية القرن الماضى  من الناحية اليسرى ونلاحظ الزحف العمرانى عليها وقتها التقطت 1900 تقريبا
الخامسة صورة لواجهة المعبد من الجانب الايسر التقطت 1901
السادسة صورة واجهة المعبد حاليا

والفيديو اللى تحت الصور دة من تصويرى لواجهة المعبد


























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y17dGlnJ7s8





بعد كدة بتدخل فناء رمسيس التانى
وهتلاقى على شمالك وانت داخل جزء من مسجد ابو الحجاج داخل فى المعبد وسبب وجود المسجد فوق جزء من المعبد هو ان الاثار الفرعونية زمان
كانت مهملة جدا وكانت الاقصر عبارة عن قرية صغيرة فى الصعيد فجاء احد الرجال الصالحين وهو الصوفى يوسف بن عبد الرحيم بن يوسف بن عيسى الزاهد وشهرتة ابو الحجاج
وبنى المسجد  سنة 658 هـ (1286م) فوق جزء من المعبد ومن يومها وهو على هذا الحال 

وعشان تبقى متخيل انا هحط لك صورة تخيلية لكامل المعبد من فوق وهتلاقينى محدد الجزء اللى تم بناء المسجد علية على التصميم الاصلى وتحتها صورة جوية للمسجد فى الوقت الحالى












والصور التالية بالترتيب
الاولى صورة من الداخل للخارج وهتلاقى فيها مسجد او الحجاج على اليمين فوق وضهر واجهة المعبد فى وشك
التانية صورة لنهاية الفناء وهتلاقى فية تمثالين لرمسس التانى
والفيديو اللى تحتهم للفناء نفسة









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3cpsccCPfk


بعد كدة بتدخل على بهو الاعمدة وهو عبارة عن بهو مستطيل يوجد به صفان من الأعمدة
 وبكل صف سبعة أعمدة ضخمة يبلغ ارتفاع العمود الواحد 18 متراً
اى ما يعادل 5 طوابق ارتفاع
والصور التالية بالترتيب
الاولى تخيليلة للبهو وقت بناءة ايام الفراعنة
التانية صورة من اوائل القرن الماضى
التالتة صورة بالليل حاليا














وبعد كدة بتعدى من بهو الاعمدة وتوصل لنهايتة والصور التالية من نهاية البهو  كالتالى
الاولى قديمة التقطت سنة 1900
التانية قديمة اثناء اعمال الترميم فى المعبد
التالتة من نفس الزاوية فى الوقت الحالى بالنهار
الرابعة من نفس الزاوية فى الوقت الحالى بالليل
وبعد كدة فيديو لبهو الاعمدة

















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIGwSc64CPo




وبعدكدة بتدخل فناء امنحوتب التالت 
وهو عبارة عن فناء ضخم تحيط به الاعمدة من 3 جهات
وعددهم 64 عمود

والصور التالية كالتالى
الاولى تخيلية للفناء وقت بناءة ايام الفراعنة
التانية صورة خارجية التقطت للبهو من على النيل سنة 1875
التالتة صورة تانية لنفس البهو وفى نفس الزمن لكن من زاوية تانية
الرباعة والخامسة التقطها انا بالنهار
السادسة لنفس الفناء التقطتها انا بالليل
والفيديو اللى تحتهم للفناء دة بالنهار

























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVN9bwxChsM





وبعد كدة بتدخل على منطقة قدس الاقداس  ودة مدخلها







*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (12 أبريل 2015)

*
بعد ما تخلص المعبد وترجع تانى للمدخل الرئيسى هتلاقى فى وشك طريق الكباش
ودة المفروض انة واصل بين معبد الاقصر ومعبد الكرنك ودة قصتة انة كان معمول لتسير به المواكب المقدسة للملوك والآلهة في احتفالات اعياد الاوبت من كل عام فكان يسير الملك يتقدمه علية القوم من الوزراء وكبار الكهنة ورجال الدولة خلف الزوارق المقدسة التي كانت تحمل تماثيل الآلهة‏,‏ بينما يصطف أبناء الشعب علي جانبي الطريق يرقصون ويلعبون في بهجة وسعاده 
والصور التالية كالتالى
الاولى تخيلية لشكل الموكب ايام الفراعنة
التانية صورتة حاليا بالنهار
التالتة صورتة بالليل من نهايتة















بعد ما خلصت معبد الاقصر رحت متحف التحنيط وهو قريب جدا من معبد الاقصر حوالى 500 متر ومواعيد عملة من 9 صباحا  الى1 ظهرا والتذكرة على ما اذكر كانت ب3ج او 4ج

ودى معلومات كاملة عنة
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/متحف_التحنيط


 والمتحف يختص بكل ما ييشمل علم التحنيط بالنسبة للفراعنة سواء كانت الادوات او المواد الكيمائية اللى كانوا بيستخدموها
او الجرار اللى كانوا بيحفظوا فيها امعاء المتوفى وهتلاقى بعض الحيوانات المتحنطة فعليا زى القرد والتمساح

وفية مومياء موجودة فى المتحف للامير ماساهرتى الفرعونى 
لو حالفك الحظ وكان المتحف فاضى قليلا من الزوار ووقفت امام المومياء تتامل ملامح وجهه لفترة طويلة بهدوء وسكون مع الاضاءة الخافتة للمتحف هتحس بقشعريرة فى جسمك ورهبة وهتنصرف من قدامها وفعليا دة اللى حصل معايا
بس علشان  التصوير فية ممنوع نهائيا فانا هجيب لك بعض الصور من على النت




















بعد كدة رحت متحف الاقصر وهو على بعد كيلو تقريبا من معبد الاقصر على النيل يعنى ممكن تتمشى المسافة على الكورنيش
ومواعيدة من 9 صباحا الى 1 ظهرا
والتذكرة ب 10ج
وبردو ممنوع فية التصوير

ودى معلومات كاملة عنة
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/متحف_الأقصر


والمتحف جميل جدا من جوة وكبير ومنظم وانصحك بزيارتة وهو عبارة عن طابقين وفية 346 قطعة اثرية وفية 2 مومياء متحنطين ومحطوطين فى غرف منفصلة ولو وقفت فترة لوحدك فى الغرفة خافتة الاضاءة مع المومياء ودققت فى وشها وعينيها لفترة طويلة بردو هينتابك احساس غريب لا يخلو من الرهبة
ودة مدخل المتحف من برة




ودى بعض الصور من النت 


















وبكدة يبقى انتهى الجزء التالت 
ويتبقى جزء رابع واخير فى الاقصر
هيكون تغطية بالصور والفيديو لحتسبشوت (الدير البحرى) ووادى الملكات وهيكون نصائح عامة وتحذيرات عشان تقضى اجازة سعيدة وتستمتع بيها فى الاقصر
وبعد كدة هنروح اسوان

اللى اللقاء فى الجزء الرابع


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أبريل 2015)

*شكرا يا أستاذ مصطفى على الموضوع الجميل و الشرح الأجمل 

مجهود جبااااااااااار  تشكر عليه *​


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (13 أبريل 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شكرا يا أستاذ مصطفى على الموضوع الجميل و الشرح الأجمل
> 
> مجهود جبااااااااااار  تشكر عليه *​



*العفو يا فندم والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبكم*


----------



## تيمو (13 أبريل 2015)

روعة بجد

وحدة من المناطق يالي راح أزورها هي الأقصر وأسوان ... بجد روعة


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (13 أبريل 2015)

*ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك وتزورها*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أبريل 2015)

تيمو قال:


> روعة بجد
> 
> وحدة من المناطق يالي راح أزورها هي الأقصر وأسوان ... بجد روعة



*إبقى تعالى فى الربيع 

بلاش فى الصيف​*


----------



## grges monir (14 أبريل 2015)

متاااااااااااااااابع


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 أبريل 2015)

جميل اوى استاذ مصطفى 
ميرسى لتعبك


----------



## تيمو (14 أبريل 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إبقى تعالى فى الربيع
> 
> بلاش فى الصيف​*



بس مش فاضل حاجة من الربيع ...

يارب لو تسهّلت الأمور قريباً ...


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (14 أبريل 2015)

grges monir قال:


> متاااااااااااااااابع



*نورت الموضوع*



+ماريا+ قال:


> جميل اوى استاذ مصطفى
> ميرسى لتعبك



*متشكر جدا لاطراءك الراقى*



تيمو قال:


> بس مش فاضل حاجة من الربيع ...
> 
> يارب لو تسهّلت الأمور قريباً ...



*مش هتلحق ولو رحت دلوقتى الجو هيكون حر وخصوصا فى اسوان لو كدة يبقى جهز نفسك على السنة اللى جاية فى موسم الشتا من اول شهر 11 لشهر 3*


----------

